# Kings and me (graphic pic)



## COALTRAIN (Jun 28, 2012)

Went out with my buddy on his boat at Navypoint this morrning. Trolled out the pass ( dusters and cigs ). Didnt take long and we were tearing them up we must have cought around 8 or 10 pretty quick among the mix bag of spanish and ladyfish. But on the last king I cought I grab his tail and made the mistake that wont be made again and grab him under the chin. One good head shake and a king cought me. Oh well could have been worse. Cutting the 7/0 hook was a chore but as soon as its cut took a pic, pulled it out, took 20 mins to collect myself and went back to it. All in all good day.



















Sent from my SCH-I535 using Forum Runner


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

aaahhhhh, damn


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Damn Your a beast, only 20 min to recover and go at it again!


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

Ouch!

When I see graphic pictures like that, it causes my nuts to ache. Does anyone else get that sensation, or is it just me? I get the same sensation when I look down over a railing from a couple dozen stories up. Sharp pain in the nuts. Wonder what that is.

Anyway, good cautionary tale.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

OUCH!...and damn that's a lot of hooks for kings...me, just use 1 single circle hook 3/0...never lost a king due to hook failure and 2 less hooks to contend w/ like this...just my set-up..but again...OUCH!


----------



## snakeman14 (Apr 17, 2008)

That looks like it might have hurt a bit...........


----------



## snakeman14 (Apr 17, 2008)

Sorry I had to go puke from looking at the blood.


----------



## 1956_4x4 (Oct 6, 2007)

Hope it doesn't get infected. Nice King too.

Smitty


----------



## kandv2000 (May 10, 2012)

ooooooooooooouch!


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

nathar said:


> Ouch!
> 
> When I see graphic pictures like that, it causes my nuts to ache. Does anyone else get that sensation, or is it just me? I get the same sensation when I look down over a railing from a couple dozen stories up. Sharp pain in the nuts. Wonder what that is.
> 
> Anyway, good cautionary tale.


Funny. I was just getting that sensation when I read this. Never noticed that before.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

Dude, you are a MAN!! whewww!


----------



## COALTRAIN (Jun 28, 2012)

Yeah I'm still alive. The weird thing is is it doesn't hurt where the hook went in. My knuckle hurts more than anything. But yes I found out the hard way never grab a king under his head when you already have them by the tail.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Forum Runner


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

been there done that and don't want to do it again. just keep it clean and covered. salt water infections can get pretty nasty. nice king.


----------



## JMB (Jan 2, 2009)

nathar said:


> Ouch!
> 
> When I see graphic pictures like that, it causes my nuts to ache. Does anyone else get that sensation, or is it just me? I get the same sensation when I look down over a railing from a couple dozen stories up. Sharp pain in the nuts. Wonder what that is.
> 
> Anyway, good cautionary tale.


X3! Uuggghhhhh!

I think I would have called it a day. You are hardcore.


----------



## WAHOOU39 (Jan 14, 2008)

I hope that you are current on your tetanus shot .....like previously mentioned saltwater wounds can get nasty quickly.....good luck!


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

*Yep, that'll happen. Ever try catching them on an umbrella rig?*

I know how that feels. Been there, done that.......... I believe younger fellas say "Don't you just hate stupid shit".

Now, try that using some super strong 3X 7/0 Mustad 3407 hooks. Have one buried in your finger, while the other hook is in the jaw of a healthy 18 lb gag, flopping around.

If you heard a very loud noise in May 1998, that was likely me. Darn, did that hurt when that fished moved A MILLIMETER! We could not cut it, just way to stout without bolt cutters. Finally, we got one hook out........... the one in the gag. Called it a day since the box was almost full. That night the local ER was buzzing with "Did you see that"?

Catching fish is not for sissies........ guess that's why I don't go much any more!


----------



## Marine Scout (Nov 18, 2007)

Wow!!! The had to hurt!!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

I feel like I'm missing out on something with this nuts thing.


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

*Yep, it hurt like hell, hook point touching the bone*

As soon as I was separated from that darn nice flopping gag (don't ever go fishing alone) the adventure began.

My fishing partner was a strapping, 18yr old, 200+ lb, football player. He rushed to my aid and held that big SOB REAL TIGHT! Then I used my good hand to get the hook out of the the gag. I have had _back problems_ since 32, so there was some Tylenol 3 (codeine) in my by bag. There always is. I immediately took _*three.*_ We pulled anchor and with the two 3x hooks dangling from my finger, we bounced back 25 miles. After 45 minutes of bouncing, it did not hurt as much.

Loaded the boat at the ramp about 2 hrs after the adventure began.. Got some "Wows" from other boaters, then drove an hour back home. My wonderful wife thought that I was playing some kind of trick......... once she realized it was for real, she almost fainted. The X-ray at the ER was hysterical to look at............... by then the Tylenol 3 bottle was empty and they had shot up my hand and finger. 

The ER doctor phoned an orthopedic surgeon that was on call. I apologized for interrupting his Sat evening. He laughed and began cutting, digging, and scrubbing the bone. Thank god for gooood drugs!

Yep, if you are queasy, it's best to just play cards or something. Off shore fishing is not for sissies! I know of dozens of treble hook stories!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Whats going on? Within the last couple of months it seems like there has been a dozen posts like this. I had mine earlier this spring and it was a small hook but it was planted deep in the bottom of my big toe and did not come back out. It too was was still attached to an upper slot red fish trying its best to get away in the surf. Ouch.


----------



## COALTRAIN (Jun 28, 2012)

After the fact the stories are pretty cool to hear. Not so fun till your healed though. Got to be pretty scary if your way out and cant see the beach and would hate to be in my yak (which is how I usually fish by myself) and have that happen. Still not gonna stop any of us.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Forum Runner


----------



## eyc0r (Sep 20, 2012)

Bodupp said:


> I feel like I'm missing out on something with this nuts thing.


TMI sir... LMAO!


----------



## rweakley (Aug 23, 2012)

nathar said:


> Ouch!
> 
> When I see graphic pictures like that, it causes my nuts to ache. Does anyone else get that sensation, or is it just me? I get the same sensation when I look down over a railing from a couple dozen stories up. Sharp pain in the nuts. Wonder what that is.
> 
> Anyway, good cautionary tale.


Weird I thought I was the only one that had that happen! It's thinking about scraping up my knees on concrete that does it to me. Don't know why...I hate when my daughter does it. She's a 9 year old klutz and has gotten some serious road rash.


----------

